# My fellow Americans I implore you! (part 1)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, here is a tank that measures 2 ft. X 1 ft. X 1 ft.
It is lit by 1 (one) 15 watt bulb.

No matter what the properties of the bulb are - the almost completely useless Kelvins, the correct or incorrect spectrum, 15 watt HQI  or whatever.... How is that tank possible?

I know that every single one of us in the US - guru, newbie, or Nikolay would agree - such a light is completely useless!

So what do you think? How did he do it?










--Nikolay


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

OMG, photoshop!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

maybe its BS


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Easy. S/he has something similar to these flexible skylights that essentially bring close to full strength daylight directly to the aquarium. In a sunny area you could do that easily.

In fact you can tell there are two bright light sources in the photo.

I know a guy who has a 150g reef lit by those. He has a couple of pc's for cloudy days. He has no trouble keeping some of the high light corals like acros.

Am I close?

BTW- is this a Texans only thread?


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay, I only see one photo of an aquasape with many rock - is this is the tank you're saying is:2 ft. X 1 ft. X 1 ft?? Then surely, I'd say: NOT!
I'd be willing to wager some hard earned money that tank is around 4 ft long and at least 18" tall. Now, a tank that size is not growing with a 15 w bulb - no way.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Is the photo you've presented the same as the tank in this thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/31802-ada-240-liters-mountain-like.html

They sure do look an awful lot alike?


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Good find, I would say they look a like too 

Also I see a dark spot in the middle, which would suggest two light bulbs.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

How did he do it? He threw the 15gal tank and its 15 watt bulb in the garbage and used a 240L tank with 144 watts of lighting.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

those are for sure the same tanks...compare the rocks side by side, they are identical, and the space between the lights is even the same


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Cassie said:


> those are for sure the same tanks...compare the rocks side by side, they are identical, and the space between the lights is even the same


Definately. Look at the left-most rock with the large white "spot" on it. Same in both pictures. Then look at the rock in the middle of the tank with the long white line marked across it....same in both tanks. =)


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The tanks are identical for sure! Problem solved, I can go back to sleep peacefully now.

I got the picture from the thread in this forum:
Veni Vidi Vissie :: Bekijk onderwerp - Her scaping 60 cm bak

Using babbelfish's translator I couldn't understand if the tank belongs to IceT or he just shows it as an example of what he wants to make. Maybe someone will translate more precisely?

--Nikolay


----------

